# Hi, my name is Xavier



## guerrax (Sep 16, 2021)

Hello,

My name is Xavier 43 years old.
I'm a digital coach for visually impaired person.

The evening I'm a pianist and would try to compose in musical orchestration through Logic with a Mac mini 32GBDDR 6cores. 
Good theory and harmony knowledge I'm learning logic pro, templates and music library.

I think it is a long path but when you love to learn you learn fast and efficient.

I follow this forum from years and years and today I wanted to zoom a picture and had to register 

So here I am. 

I wish you all to have a nice day.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi Xavier. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Jrides (Dec 11, 2021)

What does a digital coach do for the visually impaired? I am visually impaired. Curious.


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi Xavier. You work with the visual impaired? That's interesting. I'm partially color blind, but I manage quit well. I learned the order of the colors in the traffic lights and I don't get run over anymore.

I like it that you're interested in music theory. We all should be.


----------



## guerrax (Dec 14, 2021)

Actually I'm forming people with Office and today Zoom or Teams with the help of blind typing + shortcuts blended with the support of Zoomtext/ Jaws. (vocal synthesis)

It is a long process as most of my students try to get/maintain a job.

It is a completely different approach with the computer as computers are first of all designed to work with eyes / windows and a mouse.

So my job is to encourage them to leave the mouse away and develop the super hidden power of master the keyboard to catch up the time with a faster control of the keyboard.

So the first lesson is to understand the mouse is your enemy and the keyboard your best partner and the key to success.

I'm also very interested by vocal control with the new assistants in smartphone and tablets.

The next level of shortcut is to combo them in a logic you can achieve your goal. 

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## BassClef (Dec 14, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2021)

It's nice to meet you. Do, please, feel free to post as often as you'd like. Just don't buy everything people here get excited about! I'm sure there are lots of other Logic users somewhere around here...


----------



## guerrax (Dec 15, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> It's nice to meet you. Do, please, feel free to post as often as you'd like. Just don't buy everything people here get excited about! I'm sure there are lots of other Logic users somewhere around here...


Thank you. I've read a lot about your posts (Soundpaint ? SSD thread ? a specific library ? Can't remember) 

You seem to be an active member. But could you clarify why wouldn't be excied by the hype of people ? You mean for the music library ? 

In deed I don't know if logic is the better option for me but it takes a lot of time to learn it as I know the power of shortcuts. So it is a real challenge to manage workflow and shortcut combo. I Just bought a Xtouch Behringer to help me and get straight to some actions btw. No set it up Yet 


Thank you for your welcome.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2021)

guerrax said:


> Thank you. I've read a lot about your posts (Soundpaint ? SSD thread ? a specific library ? Can't remember)
> 
> You seem to be an active member. But could you clarify why wouldn't be excied by the hype of people ? You mean for the music library ?
> 
> ...


Soundpaint probably. Possibly involving nuns?

I just mean that it can often seem like everyone is excited about some product and you may feel like you need it. Just remember it’s just a few people getting excited and that there are other options. What you have already may be all you need. It might be better. Such as Logic. I don’t use a Mac, so I haven’t used it. But plenty of full time professionals use it by choice all the time.

The initial learning phase is tough. But so long as you can get some tracks down, you can have fun. I try to separate learning from making a track. I’m learning all the time, but when I’m composing I generally stick to the technical aspects that I’m already more familiar with.

Never be shy to ask questions, and never be afraid to offer an opinion. You never know when your idea could be helpful to someone.

I always find setting up a controller difficult, but stick with it. It will be so worth it once you are in control of it. And the XTouch looks very nice.


----------

